# LEE PRIEST (off/inn season pics



## GymJamo (Jan 30, 2006)

OFF season


----------



## GymJamo (Jan 30, 2006)

Inn


----------



## Mudge (Jan 30, 2006)

He doesn't get that big in the offseason anymore. He looks like a midget he got so thick.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 30, 2006)

Wow... He got HUGE FAT in the offseason... Thats pretty disgusting.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 30, 2006)

That's the way many, but not all, of the bodybuilders used to do it.  Don't forget that Priest has been at it since the 80's.


----------



## Purdue Power (Jan 30, 2006)

Ya, he looks like a completely different person in the face. I think his face looks ugly as hell competition time. He is a good looking guy until about 4 weeks out.


----------



## squanto (Jan 30, 2006)

Purdue Power said:
			
		

> Ya, he looks like a completely different person in the face. I think his face looks ugly as hell competition time. He is a good looking guy until about 4 weeks out.



gay


----------



## DOMS (Jan 30, 2006)

insecure


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 30, 2006)

squanto said:
			
		

> gay




True Story


----------



## Arnold (Jan 30, 2006)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Wow... He got HUGE FAT in the offseason... Thats pretty disgusting.



he did that for Muscletech, it was for a Hydroxycut ad a couple of years ago.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 30, 2006)

Purdue Power said:
			
		

> He is a good looking guy until about 4 weeks out.



yeah, I bet John H would agree with you.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 30, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> he did that for Muscletech, it was for a Hydroxycut ad a couple of years ago.


ROFL. See, in only 8 weeks, Lee lost over 15% of his bodyfat using only Hydroxycut (and t3/clen)!



			
				Mudge said:
			
		

> He looks like a midget he got so thick.


 
 doesnt he? In that pic where he's lookin in the fridge, he certainly does.


----------



## GymJamo (Jan 30, 2006)

I have his training video when he was 22 ...absolutly AWSOME physique


----------



## topolo (Jan 30, 2006)

GymJamo said:
			
		

> I have his training video when he was 22 ...absolutly AWSOME physique



would you bang him?


----------



## DOMS (Jan 30, 2006)

No self respecting person would take your "seconds."


----------



## topolo (Jan 30, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> No self respecting person would take your "seconds."



You did.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 30, 2006)

Dale is lying.


----------



## Super Hulk (Jan 30, 2006)

HIs Wife is black


----------



## mrmark (Jan 31, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> That's the way many, but not all, of the bodybuilders used to do it.  Don't forget that Priest has been at it since the 80's.



Used to? What do they do now?


----------



## Luke95 (Jan 31, 2006)

Mudge said:
			
		

> He doesn't get that big in the offseason anymore. He looks like a midget he got so thick.




He is a midget


----------



## Lee Delroy (Jan 31, 2006)

> http://www.zegatao.muscle.nom.br/antesedepois/lee priest em off - australia 1998.jpg



Synthol?


----------



## DOMS (Jan 31, 2006)

no


----------



## fufu (Jan 31, 2006)

Lee Priest is of one my favorites.


----------



## Flakko (Feb 1, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> would you bang him?



LOL


----------



## V Player (Feb 5, 2006)

Lee Delroy said:
			
		

> Synthol?


Synthol + Lee Priest = One absolutely non flowing physique and the power to beat Chris Cormier in his home country ONLY. Whooda thought?


----------



## GreenMan (Feb 9, 2006)

As we sing at football matches,

"Who ate all the pies
 Who ate all the pies
 You fat b@5+@rd
 You fat b@5+@rd
 You ate all the pies"


----------

